# VDC and traction control lights turn on all of the sudden



## Daniel_6 (Oct 22, 2019)

My VDC and traction control lights turn on all of the sudden and when I accelerate past 30 mph it starts to jerk. The lights turn off and the car starts to drive normally after turning it off for a few seconds.
The check engine light is for mass air flow wiring harness, not sure if that would be the main problem causing this.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If an engine management issue is detected by the ECM, it will disable the traction control system, causing the VDC/SLIP lights to come on. The CEL would also be on and there should be a stored code, or codes, in the ECM. However, a problem with the ABS or traction control system, like a bad wheel speed sensor, can also cause the VDC/SLIP warning lights to come on. Bottom line, you need to get the codes read. A generic OBD II code reader will be able to pull the powertrain codes, like those tools used at auto parts stores, but the ABS system codes will need to be read by a diagnostic scan tool that can read "C-codes." The codes will help in the diagnosis of the problem.


----------

